# Dye Villas Private Residence Club



## classiclincoln (Oct 26, 2010)

One of my buddies was looking at places in Myrtle Beach.  We had talked about buying resale, and he came upon Dye Villas and went to the presentation.  We had already had the "buying resale where you want to go" conversation.  I looked into the system, and I do have some questions for him to get clarification on, but I can't really see a whole lot of issues with this.  Yes, he's buying from the developer, but the deal they're offering is 4 weeks for $8,700 per week.

Anyone know anything about them?

http://dyevillas.com/


----------

